# sturen en opsturen



## Englishisgreat

Dag allemaal,

is er een verschil tussen opsturen en sturen ?

Ik zal het recept van de lekkere appeltaart naar jou opsturen / naar jou sturen.


----------



## wolfje48

Ze overlappen elkaar, dus vaak zijn ze synoniem. _Ik stuur de brief naar de burgemeester (op). _
Maar als je _sturen _gebruikt moet je de bestemming aangeven (b.v. met 'aan' of 'naar'; gebruik je _opsturen, _dan hoeft dat niet.
_'Ik stuur (morgen) een brief' _is onvolledig als zin.
Wel kan je zeggen: _'Ik stuur hem/haar/hun een brief' (_dus met een datief)
_'Ik stuur de brief op'. 'Je moet de brief (vandaag) opsturen.' _zijn dus correct 
Als je geen tijdsbepaling of indirect object vermeldt, kun je ook 'versturen' gebruiken.


----------



## AK09

Hoi,

Beide zinnen zijn correct, al zou ik eerder 'je' gebruiken dan 'jou', tenzij met deze zin een antwoord is op de vraag _naar wie_ de spreker het recept zal sturen. Het meest neutraal zou klinken:  'Ik zal je het recept van de lekkere appeltaart sturen.' Of iets formeler: 'Ik zal je het recept van de lekkere appeltaart toesturen.' 
'Opsturen', zeker in combinatie met 'naar', verwijst met name naar papieren post. 

Groet!


----------



## eno2

Englishisgreat said:


> is er een verschil tussen opsturen en sturen ?




Groot verschil. Er is veel dat je kan sturen zonder het op te sturen (verzenden, zenden).

Niettemin is sturen in betekenis zeven van DVD:  





> 7: overgankelijk werkwoord
> doen toekomen= in de algemene taal het gewone woord voor zenden (1)•iem. een brief, een telegram sturen



Ik zal je het recept sturen/opsturen/toesturen/opzenden



> Opsturen: overgankelijk werkwoord
> opzenden, doorsturen aan iem. die vertrokken is
> •brieven opsturen





> Toesturen:
> 1 (over de post) bezorgen= toezenden



Allemaal min of meer verwisselbaar i.v.m (op)zenden.


----------



## wolfje48

In de vraag wordt met 'sturen' 'zenden' bedoeld en niet 'rijden in' of 'besturen'.
'Sturen' = 'zenden' kan niet zonder direct object gebruikt worden, anders wordt het 'rijden in'
_Jan stuurt goed/gevaarlijk_ betreft Jans rijstijl. 
In een dialoog kunnen complementen verzwegen worden, die je eigenlijk wel moet noemen.
Ik stuur het geld. (onvolledig)
Ik stuur je het geld. (ok)
Ik stuur het geld morgen. (ok) 'sturen' heeft naast een direct object meer details nodig.


----------



## eno2

Englishisgreat said:


> Dag allemaal,
> 
> is er een verschil tussen opsturen en sturen ?
> 
> Ik zal het recept van de lekkere appeltaart naar jou opsturen / naar jou sturen.



Beter zonder 'naar jou':
Ik zal je het recept van die lekkere appeltaart opsturen
Ik zal je het recept van die lekkere appeltaart sturen




wolfje48 said:


> In de vraag wordt met 'sturen' 'zenden' bedoeld en niet 'rijden in' of 'besturen'.


In de voorbeeldzin ja, dat is duidelijk 'zenden', en is doeltreffend beantwoord door jou en anderen.
<Ik stuur je versterking (helpers)> is ook zenden, maar niet 'opsturen'. Dat bedoelde ik o.a.


wolfje48 said:


> 'Sturen' = 'zenden' kan niet zonder direct object gebruikt worden, anders wordt het 'rijden in'
> _Jan stuurt goed/gevaarlijk_ betreft Jans rijstijl.


Onovergankelijk gebruik van 'sturen' dus ,  <het stuur bedienen>: dat  is maar één van de vijf onovergankelijke betekenissen die DVD geeft van 'sturen'.

Ander overgankelijk gebruik van 'sturen' in de betekenis van 'zenden' volgens DVD:



> overgankelijk werkwoord
> doen gaan ~ zenden (1)
> •iem. van tafel, uit de klas sturen
> uitdrukking iem. met een kluitje in het riet sturen





> wolfje48 said: ↑
> sturen' heeft naast een direct object meer details nodig.


 Ja, en in de voorbeeldzin van de O.P. is die vereiste vervuld.


----------

